# Would you preserve your pets? (American Stuffers)



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

So there was a marathon on tv of a show called "American Stuffers". Has anyone seen it? Its about a taxidermist who preserves peoples' pets who have passed on. He places them into positions requested by the owners and freeze dries the entire pet! He then touches them up with airbrusing to make them look alive again. It seemed weird at first but the show turned out to be really interesting so I ended up watching the entire season haha.

Check it out, but WARNING! Not for the faint of heart: 




So this show got me wondering, how many of you would want to preserve your pets? Supposedly an average sized dog costs $700 and it would vary depending on size. It freaks me out so I would never do it hahaha but I completely appreciate and respect people who would choose to. This guy seems to really love animals and understands how much people care about their pets.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I think that would creep me out a bit I wouldn't be a fan


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

No thanks! Lol....that is some weird shishkabobs. I saw the documentary on Netflix of a trophy lady of a used,to be,billionaire and she had 2 dogs that died and they made one flat like a rug to be put on top of a piano and one stuffed upright in a airtight case....-.-


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes I would and in fact have two of my most treasured pets, european starlings, preserved. I did this myself using dry heat to essentially mummify their bodies because I simply couldn't handle the idea of letting them rot and be "ruined". 

It's comforting to be able to still see them. They are empty but they are familiar and in death the sheen of their beautiful feathering does not change at all, it is still as stunning as in life.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My husband was joking for me to do it with my Pomeranian sissy who passed 2 years ago. But no way. I do have a buck deer head in my bedroom. 

Little hard to see by here my buck, my momma got on my birthday.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I didn't look at the video but know the answer already...No !


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i did once start watching that show and i had to change the channel, it was too creepy. No for me... i wouldnt want to do that


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I may however consider using some of their hair or ashes to make a diamond heart necklace (many places offer the service nowadays) as a keepsake to always keep with me.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

I have lots and lots of animal skulls, hides, fur, butterfly's, beetles, and even some human bones in glass cases(Tattoo artist husband = creative/artsy home decoration.), but no. That would be way over the line for me. I'm completely freaked out by whole dead things. The human bones(Old medical specimens, toes, spine, ewwww) are in his office, not allowed in the rest of the house, and in GLASS. I have friends who love taxidermy animals, but I would cry if they were in my house. It's not from hubby's lack of trying either. I do have sterilized skulls(Cow, horse, goat, caribou, ect) in almost every room though, so maybe I'm one to talk... :/


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Now I feel like I need to go watch that show...


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> Now I feel like I need to go watch that show...


Dooooooooo it!


Haha Im so surprised most people are saying no. I was trying hard not to make my post sound offensive because I thought most people would want to do it.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Absolutely!!! I had my African Grey Parrot taxidermied so that he can be buried with me - sitting up on my shoulder as he did in life - I'll get someone to video the response of friends and family as they attend the open casket viewing - I imagine there'll be a few people peeled off the ceiling when they freak out in shock/terror lmao.

As for my Chi's I can't bear to think about it, but I would be in 2 minds.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I never thought about it.... But after watching that clip, I am intrigued. I can't say I wouldn't. I would definitely want her in a sleeping position if I did. The eyes freak me out a bit. I need to think more on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd consider it with Toby. All of our dogs that have passed were cremated and we have their ashes, our cats ashes where spread over the Everglades. But Toby is special- I don't know what I will do. Luckily, I have 10-15 years to go. Hopefully I will be able to freeze him and rejuvenate him by then, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

> Absolutely!!! I had my African Grey Parrot taxidermied so that he can be buried with me - sitting up on my shoulder as he did in life - I'll get someone to video the response of friends and family as they attend the open casket viewing - I imagine there'll be a few people peeled off the ceiling when they freak out in shock/terror lmao.


Baaaahaaaaha That is an amazing idea!!! Those things are usually too gloomy anyway...


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I dont know if i would do it, would be nice to always have them right there, but its almost like trapping the soul i would want my fur kids to be free once they pass away.

Theresa beautiful bedroom you have and funny you should post the buck, heres ours in the livingroom..  They maybe beautiful outdoors but they sure do make a beautiful mount to and the meat is great..:coolwink:


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I wouldn't do that. I think letting the pet go helps with the grieving process. Having the pet physically gone would help one come to terms with the loss. 

Plus, I feel like it would be disrespectful to the pet. I know they wouldn't care, but I feel like it'd be best to just let them rest in peace.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I wouldn't stuff them, no. I can barely look at the photos of Kissa(my Pom that
passed) on my wall, I could not have her body with glass eyes looking at me,
sitting in her bed, I just couldn't, I think it wouldn't feel like I fully let her go. For
future, I like the idea of a pet cemetery, I know there are many in the US, and I
heard of some in Canada. So I will look into that.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Creeepppyyy. I would not do it.

I would go far as cremation, that is all. I already creamated my pug.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I love the buck in the hat, what a lovely boy. And that silver fox tail. I just want to pet it.

I collect pelts, taxidermy, bones, feathers, etc.. I have 3 soft mounted foxes. I mounted them myself with "discard" pelts (not taxidermy quality) so they all look sort of silly. One looks like it's on meth, one had such a ruined eye socket that the eye had to be sewn closed, and the final one took me the longest. He looks pretty normal just a bit grumpy.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> I love the buck in the hat, what a lovely boy. And that silver fox tail. I just want to pet it.
> 
> I collect pelts, taxidermy, bones, feathers, etc.. I have 3 soft mounted foxes. I mounted them myself with "discard" pelts (not taxidermy quality) so they all look sort of silly. One looks like it's on meth, one had such a ruined eye socket that the eye had to be sewn closed, and the final one took me the longest. He looks pretty normal just a bit grumpy.


Do you have pictures of the ones you've done?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I have no issues with others doing it, but its not for me. I think everyone grieves in different ways, and if it helps, go for it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Definitely no. To me stuffing my dog would be on par with stuffing a member of my family. When I lose someone, I find it helpful to really realize that they're gone and I'm 100% sure that a stuffed version of my dog would only make me sad. I have the ashes of two of my schnauzers and I will always have them with me. I have had quite a bit of experience with taxidermy (some really nice stuff and some not so nice) in an educational wildlife aspect and I'm just not a big fan. To each their own though! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I didn't watch the video but no


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Sideout said:


> Do you have pictures of the ones you've done?


I too want to see photos of the foxes!

I kinda like the idea if doing this with birds, but I could never have Ruby stuffed, way too creepy! I really like the idea of having her ashes pressed into a gemstone though, then I could always have her with me. Not that I have to worry about they for a long, long time; she's only just 8months old and has a lot if living left to do yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Nothing against taxidermy but I draw the line at pets with a big fat no and in horror.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> No thanks! Lol....that is some weird shishkabobs. I saw the documentary on Netflix of a trophy lady of a used,to be,billionaire and she had 2 dogs that died and they made one flat like a rug to be put on top of a piano and one stuffed upright in a airtight case....-.-


Good grief! I watched the first 20 seconds of that! Big fat no-no! Especially not a pet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Ricci and Ruby said:


> I really like the idea of having her ashes pressed into a gemstone though, then I could always have her with me. Not that I have to worry about they for a long, long time; she's only just 8months old and has a lot if living left to do yet!
> 
> That I could handle, that's sweet. Probably cost a fortune
> 
> ...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't watch it. I don't think I could do it. I don't think I could ever find closure doing something like that.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Din't watch it but the answer from me is No !


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

As much as I love my pets I think that answer would be no. I would have a hard time seeing that daily. But I would go and have them cremated and then keep the ashes.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I had lots of pets as a child and we Burris them all in my garden. Having to deal with the death side and particularly finding them was the main thing putting me off getting dogs. I have dealt with a lot of pet deaths but a dog is different. I wouldn't stuff my dogs. The whole idea creeps me out. I do kind of think it would be disrespectful, like having the dog as an ornament or possession and not letting it rest. I do kind of like the idea of having the fur or ashes made into a diamond though so they can be with you. Though I'm not totally sure how that differs from what I just said. I was around before my mum and dad buried my childhood chi so i was able to cut a bit of her fur off and keep it and i feel that really helped. I just hope I don't have to deal with it any time soon.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> ...I just hope I don't have to deal with it any time soon.



Me too, I think about it sometimes and don't know how I'll ever let them go,
the bond I have with my current dogs is so strong, and since I've been ill
I spend a lot more time with them than one normally would, we are inseparable.
I can't imagine what it'll do to hubby too. Hopefully it's a long long long way
from now.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't even imagine my life without Jaxx. He has become such a big part of our family and him and I spend so much time with him during the day.

I also do not think I could do this to Jaxx after he passed. We have always kept something that was special to our pets when they passed. For instance our golden retriever had a huge wicker basket for his toys. I have that basket filled with teddy bears and it is in my living room. Anytime I look at it I remember Shadow. It has been about 14 years since Shadow passed but just looking at the basket helps me feel he is still with me. I would have loved to let Jaxx use it for his toys but it is a big basket and there is no way Jaxx could get toys out of it.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I knew of a lady that her littleones bronzed and used one for a door stop. Rex was hi
s name he was a wee terrrier. He looked like an ordinary little statue but very realistic.


----------



## Chi_Mummy (Feb 28, 2011)

I couldn't stand having Ruby stuffed and sitting about the place. No, when she passes (which is a looong way off) I'm going to have her laid to rest at a cemetery. I know some would probably think that's whacky so I won't say stuff/mounting a pet is whacky, just not for me.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Its not the price... I just want my memories of them to be when they were full of life. Seeing them stuffed would just remind me that they are... Freeze dried! Egads! I am going to check out thevideo tho...


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

So we talk about this way, way too much around my house. My uncle really wanted to get his cat done when she passed but my aunt wouldn't have any of it. Ever since then my husband has been talking about it. I really was upset by the idea but now a year later with him still going on about it I guess I am a little more open to the idea. But then part of me can't even imagine that I would have just said that. Then what will we do with it when we die??? Do our family's really want to remember US with a stuffed dog. I have to say Dee's idea does take care of that problem but a bird is one thing. I can't be buried with a whole pack of dogs! So what would happen with the remains then? I can't handle the idea of my dogs remains ending up in an antique shop or a dumpster.

Then I don't think I would ever agree with my husband on a pose. He wants them standing majestically in some sort of diarama with fake eyes and the whole thing. I think curled up asleep is much more appropriate. Really when it comes down to it I would rather have them cremated and spread somewhere. Ugh this topic.... Can you tell I have given it WAY too much thought?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

rubia said:


> I knew of a lady that her littleones bronzed and used one for a door stop. Rex was hi
> s name he was a wee terrrier. He looked like an ordinary little statue but very realistic.


Was the dog actually in there or was it a cast? Or a cast that had ashes in it? Or was it really a bronzed corpse????? Maybe this is where me and hubbie can compromise. I wouldn't mind a bronze cast as much as a stuffed dog.

Also I realize this is really morbid to talk about and if I really thought about loosing my babies every time I thought about this subject I would be in tears all the time. Because my husband talks about it ALL THE TIME. I look of it more as a marital issue than a loosing my dogs issue.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

I would be another no on this one, I think it would upset me / freak me out having this done with Max. Cremation would be the way for me I think.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's a link to the work I have photos of. 

WARNING these are dead animals

Taxidermy by OneDayLeftToLive on deviantART


----------

